# #Resist



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone, I'm looking for methods to stop myself for having the urge to smoke. I've been a smoker for about 3 years now but I am having a hard time to resist the temptation from picking up a stick every now and then. Can someone please help me. I appreciate any help I can get. I just want to live a healthier life, smoke-free.


----------

